# Last couple weeks, cleansing process question????



## ZTEC (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a quick question about the last couple weeks when you are trying to clean out the fertilizer from your plant.  I have been using Reverse Osmosis water with a little ph down to bring it to 5.5.  The leaves are beginning to shows signs of all kinds of deficiencies and wondering if this is normal or should I still be using something to provide nutrients for last couple weeks?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

IMO dont flush at all.

If you do, dont do it for the last few weeks, thats to long.

the buds pack on the most weight in the last few weeks, feed them.

JMO


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 2, 2010)

You ever get any bad tastes from using fertz til the end tho.  I took a little sample from my plant a week before I switched to only RO water and it was harsh.  Thought maybe this would make a difference.  Most of the hairs are brown just waiting for the trichs to cloud up.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 2, 2010)

Plants naturally use the their reserves up in the last weeks of it's life. An action called Senescence occurs. Flushing plants increases senescence and yellowing leaves typically resembling deficiencies occur. This is natural under flushing conditions. My plants look like hell when ready but the buds are beautiful - usually. I have a thread on flushing below if your interested.........peace


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 3, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> IMO dont flush at all.
> 
> If you do, dont do it for the last few weeks, thats to long.
> 
> ...


 
*totally agree man..*
*flushing will hurt your end product more then it will improve it.. you want good tasting bud.. dry it slow in a nice cool dark place... and the longer the drying/curing process takes the better the smell/flavor and taste will be..*
*the longer you flush the less nuterients the plant will get and the less weight and potent your bud will be...*
*LH*


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2010)

How long did you leave the tester bit to cure before you smoked it? could have been the reason it tasted so harsh. When you cure the plant uses anything left in it so it will taste better in the end. 

Flushing is a preference thing not a necessity. there is allot of controversy on the subject here from what i have seen. some people taste the difference and some people wont. 

And it is a fact that it will effect your final yield. some people dont mind. once again only a preference. I would prefer to get a better yield and leave to cure a little longer to get the same taste. JMO


----------



## D3 (Mar 3, 2010)

I always clear my crop with ph adjusted RO water, no nutes.. Than follow up with a long cure. It's all a preference like Jericho said.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are flushing to rid your plant of salt build, nutes, ect one does not want the plant trying to uptake this overload of unknown nutes.  I would suggest not to adjust your pH to the proper levels. A grower wants to wash away these build ups away not have the plant drink them.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2010)

so purposely use a bad Ph so it doesnt intake the bad nutes and the re adjust for new clean nutes?


----------



## D3 (Mar 4, 2010)

pcduck,
 I understand what your saying, but flushing is just cleaning the salt buildup off the roots & flushing the system during growth which you would want your ph bad like you said so the plants wont take the bad stuff in. Clearing is cleaning the plants from the inside of nutes. Dont you think that if the ph is bad during clearing that the plant will go into a nute lockdown & not clear the nutes out of the plant? Thats why I ph adjust the water during clearing. Have I been doing this wrong all these years? It seems like to me if the ph is adjusted right, the plants would clear the nutes out better. :hubba:


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 4, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *totally agree man..*
> *flushing will hurt your end product more then it will improve it.. you want good tasting bud.. dry it slow in a nice cool dark place... and the longer the drying/curing process takes the better the smell/flavor and taste will be..*
> *the longer you flush the less nuterients the plant will get and the less weight and potent your bud will be...*
> *LH*



this is so very true.


----------

